
Show HN: Alternative To by SaaSHub – view the top alternatives of any software - stanislavb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/alternative-to-by-saashub/bfllfmelefabahclnehpdocekedapcbj
======
stanislavb
Hi HN mates! I want to share my first ever Chrome extension.

All it does is querying SaaSHub for the top alternatives to a software product
you are browsing. It is very simple and should save you time.

It already got some positive reviews and upvotes on ProductHunt so I hope it
will be appreciated here, too ([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/alternative-
to-by-saashub](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/alternative-to-by-saashub))

